# {}   اتيكيت الضيافة والزيارة



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

إتيكيت الضيافة والزيارة


1 الفرح والبشاشة هما الرفيق الأمثل لكل دعوة نابعة من القلب
فأحرص على إظهار الفرحة ورسم الإبتسامة على وجهك عند دعوتك
للآخرين وجها لوجه .
2 عند دعوتك لضيوفك على الغداء أو العشاء يجب
مراعاة توافر الانسجام بين المدعوين .
3 عند استقبال دعوة من احد الأشخاص فيجب الرد
عليها بالموافقة أو الرفض .
4 يجب عليك إلا تتركي ضيوفك بمفردهم لإنشغالك بإعداد
الأطباق ، فقد كان يجب إعدادها قبل وصولهم .
5 لابد من استقبال الدعوة بالشكر والترحاب ولكن
باعتدال دون لهفة أو تكبر .
إذا دق جرس التليفون في منزلك أثناء وجود الضيوف
فاستأذنيهم بلباقة للرد على المكالمة وحاولي مهما كانت
الأسباب أن تكون المحادثة التليفونية قصيرة .
6 في حالة وجود متاعب أو مشاكل تجعلك على غير
طبيعتك مع الناس ، فالأفضل لك أن تعتذر عن تلبية الدعوة .
7 إذا أتلف أحد المدعويين شيئا فحاولي إلا تظهر غضبك
ولا تثيري الموضوع ثانية .
8 إذا إستضافك احد فلا ترفض أي نوع من الطعام يقدم
لك بحجة أنك لا تحبه .
9 في وجود الضيوف لا تنظر في الساعة كثيرا لأن هذا
معناه أنك تريد إنهاء الزيارة سريعا .
10 راعى أن تكون جلستك بالطريقة الصحيحة التي
تكفل لك الجاذبية والوقار .
11 عليك أن توزع اهتمامك بالضيوف ويكون كلامك معهم
بالتساوي حتى لا يشعر احد أنك تهمله .
12 إذا ارتفعت حدة المناقشة بين الضيوف حتى إن بعضهم
بدأ يتكلم بصوت مرتفع عليك أن تتدخل بهدوء ولباقة
وتحاول تغيير موضوع المناقشة إلى مواضيع لطيفة تخص
الكنيسة أو سيرة أحد القديسين .
13 لا تحاولى طرقعة أصابعك بين الناس .. !!!
14 ابتعدي عن الجلوس على حافة المقعد أو المسند
المخصص لليدين مهما كان الزحام بالمكان .. !!
15 عندما تدخلين منزلالاول مرة لا تبدين انبهارك بما فيه
من نجف وتحف ، ولكن انتظري حتى تقابلي صاحبة المنزل
وبعد مرور فترة مناسبة يمكنك التطلع إلى ما في المكان وتهنئتها
على حسن ذوقها بأسلوب رقيق .
16 في طريقك إلى الصالون لا تتطلعي في الغرف الأخرى !!

​


----------



## mrmr120 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   اتيكيت الضيافة والزيارة*

بجد موضوع حلوة اوى اوى اوى 
بجد تسلم ايدك على النصائح دى​


----------



## asula (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   اتيكيت الضيافة والزيارة*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   اتيكيت الضيافة والزيارة*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد موضوع حلوة اوى اوى اوى
> بجد تسلم ايدك على النصائح دى​






ميرسى جداااا لحضورك وتشجيعك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}   اتيكيت الضيافة والزيارة*



asula قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> والرب ينور حياتك​







ميرسى يا قمر نورتى الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

meriamty قال:


> إتيكيت الضيافة والزيارة
> 
> 
> 1 الفرح والبشاشة هما الرفيق الأمثل لكل دعوة نابعة من القلب
> ...




*نصائح جميله  للغايه وموضوعك حلو خالص

 بس ياريت مجرد امنيه نكون احنا ضيوف على طول ههههههه*ه


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

نصايح مفيده موضوع رائع يا مريمتى​


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايه النصايح الجميله دى*
*مشكورة ياقمر*
*بس فييييييييييييييينك*
*غيابك طول علينا*
*وحشتينا ياسكرة *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل جدا


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مريمتى
على النصائح الرائعة
مودتى​


----------

